# Kick ass Video Hell Yeah!



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2005)

A bit big, but this one kicks ASS! I got this one at Grouchymedia (www.grouchymedia.com). If you haven't been there, and you have broadband, you have to check out their videos! A must see is Die Terrorists Die. The site is full of great videos.

Enjoy! I know I did 
OOOOOOH RAH!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2005)

That was awesome!  
That should be made into a US Air Force recruiting video, music included! Seriously!
It made _me_ want to join up!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 18, 2005)

Great clip...... And a good site... Copied a couple there I didnt have.... Thx..


----------



## evangilder (Jan 18, 2005)

Did you get Die Terrorists Die? That's one o' my favorites. Couldn't get that song out of my head after I saw it the first time.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 18, 2005)

That was one that I downloaded yea.. I have heard that song before tho.. I loved it with the terrorists faces flashing like that..... Gives new meaning to the lyrics......

BTW u gotta download the graphic one, NOT CENSORED.......


----------



## evangilder (Jan 18, 2005)

The Explicit one? Yeah, I pulled that one. I am not offended by bad language! You can't be if you were in the military!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 18, 2005)

I was wrong before. *That* should be used as a recruiting video! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, and with the Die MF Die soundtrack, that rocks. Grouchy Media has some cool stuff. He's a cool guy.


----------



## Adolf Galland (Jan 20, 2005)

I LUV THE SITE, I ACTULLY WASTED 2 HOURS DOWNLOADING EVERY MOVIE IN SUPER VCD FORMAT AND BURED A CD 4 IT(i got T2)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2005)

It's easy to get hooked. I know I did. I found out about them when they only had 3-4 videos up there. No I'm on his mailing list for updates. It's a good thing drives are cheap!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

man that's cool.............


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 27, 2005)

hell yeah... amazing clip man... (nice music too... ) I'm now checking out the wesite... looks interesting... Thx


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Woah them vids do more than kick ass, they shove an M60 up the ass and totally unload! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 8, 2005)

You'd like that, wouldn't you?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Maybe I would...Any offers?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 8, 2005)

Sure, but the closest to an M60 I could obtain would be a C9 (M-249 SAW).
You pick up the air fare, and I'll be on me way over!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Ok, I got some exams starting the end of next week, any chance you can get over before then?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 8, 2005)

Well let me work on my excuse. 

"Yeah, Chief? Yeah, any chance I can get a day or two's leave this week?
I wanna fly over to the UK to shoot some fella up the ass. Waddya say, huh?"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

"i'll bring you back a souvenir??"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

I know, It will be easier for me to come to Canada!  You'd never get the gun through customs...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 9, 2005)

Good point. 
Do you have access to a canoe?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

I do actually


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 9, 2005)

Well then whatcha waitin' for? Start paddling!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Blimey, bit keen aint ya?  Let a guy finish his lunch first, Jeez...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 9, 2005)

No time for lunch! There's a good old-fashioned ass shootin' a waitin'!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

I hope you aint puttin' a bayonet on the end


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 9, 2005)

Do you think it'll matter?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Not really, A Hot Curry would hurt more.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 5, 2006)

Another nice video M-60 machine gun fire 800 rounds of ammo.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

sweet! that can't have done his shoulder any good though.......


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2006)

Wouldn't have thought so, good vid CB.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Wouldnt the bipod absorb a good deal of the recoil though?

Thats a lush vid though...just need a few "Get some, GET SOME" dubbed over the top


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

na you can see how much of the recoil he's getting.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 6, 2006)

Very impressive. 
That's a sh*t load of ammo for a single squeeze.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 16, 2006)

CharlesBronson said:


> Another nice video M-60 machine gun fire 800 rounds of ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available



He probably had a nice migrane after that one eh?


----------



## Aggie08 (Jan 23, 2006)

I've seen those grouchy videos before. It was like, whoa, AMERICA FUCK YEAH!

Seriously, none of this "Join the Army and get college paid for", they really should just show all those videos!


----------

